
The Lost Modernist: David Jones - lermontov
https://www.firstthings.com/article/2018/03/the-lost-modernist
======
jessaustin
_But nothing is gained by Dilworth gratuitously interjecting the observation
that, in regard to this or that aspect of Jones’s life, “A Freudian might say
. . .” That is a sentence that need never be completed (any more than one
beginning, “A carnival fortune-teller might say . . .”)._

This prompted a smile. Bravo!

[EDIT:] I also really enjoyed Jones's description of the tension, for an
artist, between a candle and "an electric bulb".

